# High flow in jungle tank



## ChrisC (14 Dec 2017)

I know that flow rate is a common topic but I have yet to see a consensus. I'm trying to choose the right model of Eheim Classic for a 64 liter 60x30x36cm tank. It will be a heavily planted jungle style tank, with lotus leaves floating at the surface, and using ADA Lily Pipes. This limits my options for diffusing flow (e.g. spray bar). Would an Eheim Classic 600 (16x turnover) be too much flow? Or should I stick to the 10x turnover rule of thumb and go with an Eheim Classic 350? Apart from flow rate, I see no reason not to go with the largest filter available.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Dec 2017)

ChrisC said:


> Or should I stick to the 10x turnover rule of thumb and go with an Eheim Classic 350? Apart from flow rate, I see no reason not to go with the largest filter available.


You can never have too much flow as far as the plants are concerned, and if you find the strength of the flow too strong for the fish it is very easy to reduce the flow rate. Jungle type scapes have a negative impact on flow rate when they mature.

The consensus is that Flow is King and CO2 diffusion technique is Queen.

Cheers,


----------



## ChrisC (15 Dec 2017)

Thanks, there must be an upper limit to this rule though? The Classic 600 is rated at 1000lph, could this not cause issues in a 64l tank?


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Dec 2017)

Sure, there is an upper limit. If the plants are waving around like a flag in a storm then that's too much. A 1000LPH filter will not be an issue in a 64L tank, especially if it's an Eheim, which are anemic to begin with. Once you start filling it with ridiculous media and once it starts to get dirty you'll be glad of the extra muscle.

Cheers,


----------



## ChrisC (15 Dec 2017)

Hah okay thank you for the help!


----------



## Madhav (15 Dec 2017)

I am  using 2075 (1250 lph) on my 2ft, it was like a jungle a couple of weeks ago, flow is just nice. water moves to every corner.
go for it as suggested above..


----------



## zozo (15 Dec 2017)

When it comes to Nymphaea and floaters high flow kinda works counter productive.. It's natural habitat is rather stagnant waters, than it will develop nice upright floater stems and a leaf at the surface..

High flow especialy in a rather small tank is likely a bit to much even for any type of small nymphaea. I've tryed it in a 60x30x30 high tech tank.. They are extremely flow sensitive plants.

Now the rather high flow in such a small tank the floaters will be very close to the filters outlet receiving the full blast. This flow keeps pushing the floater leaf under water it mimics deeper water for the plant and it triggers the plant to keep growing the floater stem since the leaf wants the surface and atmospheric CO². But it doesn't get it.. Than you end up with a potential 25 cm water height and a nymphaea with foaters pushed to the side panel, obviously it can go anywhere else with a + 40 cm floater stem. Anyway as long as the flow is so strong to push the leaf bellow the surface it keeps on growing and growing. It most likely throws off the natural looks you imagine with having a floating lotus in a tank.

Then you can only do 2 things, skip the high flow idea or skip on the floating lotus.


----------

